# Spring Cleaning Days 1-2



## SirMike1983 (Mar 25, 2017)

https://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2017/03/vintage-schwinn-3-speeds-and-jolt-of.html

It reached 80 here today. I emptied the garage and dusted everything off, including this 1941 Schwinn New World and 1947 Schwinn Continental










Then I took the Continental for a nice, long ride.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Mar 25, 2017)

Been doin the same in the garage the last few weeks. Not I gotta do the house[emoji47]


----------



## sld6914 (Mar 25, 2017)

Same here , partial to  lightweights! Very sweet set!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 30, 2017)

Couple shots of that New World on the road earlier this week:


----------

